# Uneven treating of FA members



## Skeltharac (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok first of all I'd like to thank the wonderful moderating staff of FA for taking a few months to answer to a simple trouble ticket.

I would like to know, how come, despite banning cub art of the adult variety, a very popular artist Nek0gami posts blatant cub porn and gets away with it?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7210191

I honestly don't care much about the storyline of the show, just use your eyes and common sense, this is clearly a person below 18, hell, below 10 even. And I ask, why none of the admins do anything about it? It's one of the "iconic" artists of FA, so I honestly doubt you didn't see that, and if you did, why did you do nothing to pull it off the site, despite breaking the AUP?
The AUP states that characters of "questionable" age don't go through. And if I'm not mistaken, the dragon off the show can "choose" how old he wants to look, and he clearly went with the 'young' look here.

I hope this issue gets resolved soon, thank you for your cooperation. And please, don't give me the "he's adult in the show" argument, because it's as hollow as a concrete airbrick.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

I hadn't seen it actually, you'd be surprised how little I care about supposed "iconic" artists. So thanks, the admin team has been informed.


----------



## Skeltharac (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for taking care of it, I appreciate it since, you know, stuff like that is illegal in my country and I don't want to get in trouble for it


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2012)

Skeltharac said:


> the dragon off the show can "choose" how old he wants to look, and he clearly went with the 'young' look here.



Haha, the old, "I'm a 2,000 year old shapeshifter that chooses to look like a 9 year old boy but I'm ttly not a cub FYI" trick.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 16, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Haha, the old, "I'm a 2,000 year old shapeshifter that chooses to look like a 9 year old boy but I'm ttly not a cub FYI" trick.



It's amazing how often cub artists use that, and then expect us to keep cub submissions uploaded. (also saying he's 21 (convenient age, eh?))
I recently had one cub artist ragequit to IB, after wich he posted a journal there, saying he's making his character 10 years of age.
Guilty as charged, much?


----------



## Skeltharac (Jan 16, 2012)

Just bringing up the arguments they brought up in the comments 'defending' it


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

looking through the notes to clear them out, there wasn't a lot of reports on it. probably why it took so long. You'd be surprised but not a lot of the admins actually watch a lot of the popular artists. I think I only have blotch on my list because I find their style interesting.


----------



## Uberskunk (Jan 16, 2012)

Well as long as we're discussing uneven treatment...anyone gonna enforce the flooding rules on fursuiters/fursuiter photos or are we still adhering to the unwritten rule that they're better than everyone else?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 16, 2012)

Uberskunk said:


> Well as long as we're discussing uneven treatment...anyone gonna enforce the flooding rules on fursuiters/fursuiter photos or are we still adhering to the unwritten rule that they're better than everyone else?



You are aware that the admins aren't actually watching every single upload as it comes in, so unless they happen to see a page full of uploads, or stumble across someones gallery, they don't actually know until someone reports it?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2012)

Uberskunk said:


> Well as long as we're discussing uneven treatment...anyone gonna enforce the flooding rules on fursuiters/fursuiter photos or are we still adhering to the unwritten rule that they're better than everyone else?



That's something that people need to report if they see it, and link the submissions in question as well in the ticket.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 16, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's something that people need to report if they see it, and link the submissions in question as well.



Too slow.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7228351/

since my tt system is 404ing

7228284
7228278
7228267
7228253
7228224
7228207


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7228351/
> 
> since my tt system is 404ing
> 
> ...


Oh god, is that furry Bud Bundy?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> 7228284
> 7228278
> 7228267
> 7228253
> ...


 
6 reasons I don't visit the mainsite anymore.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7228351/
> 
> since my tt system is 404ing
> 
> ...




Isn't there something in the AUP about inflatables?  If not I'm sure it'll just fall under "Things You Own".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2012)

MRGamer01 said:


> Isn't there something in the AUP about inflatables?  If not I'm sure it'll just fall under "Things You Own".




I just wonder what he does with it. I shudder to think


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I just wonder what he does with it. I shudder to think



"Things that make you go, buh".  Though seriously, after just reading the comments on one of those links...


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

MRGamer01 said:


> Isn't there something in the AUP about inflatables?  If not I'm sure it'll just fall under "Things You Own".



No and sort of. If it's just a picture of an inflatable then it will be removed as "things I own" if it happens to be in a picture with someone taking a picture of themselves, or their suit, or so on, then it's fine. 

In the same way we allow pictures of people in their paintball gear (provided it meets dump standards) but not a picture of only the gear itself. 

the exception being if you made the inflatable...and it's not obviously modified.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh sweet lord I'm never visiting the mainsite again. I don't think clearing my browser history is enough, I'll have to format.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 16, 2012)

Corto said:


> Oh sweet lord I'm never visiting the mainsite again. I don't think clearing my browser history is enough, I'll have to format.



_*DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING*_

That being said, good show, op. I applaud ye. Some people would rather let the popfurs get away with murder, and try to earn their glance.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2012)

=3 I did the same thing to another popular fur, just it happens the artist was dumb enough that on FA to say she is of age...while on SF have the cub porn tag.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

ahhaha there are lots of cub artists that are popular that still get away with that "ALL CHARACTERS ARE 18 AND UP, NO QUESTIONS ASKED" bullshit



dinosaurdammit said:


> I just wonder what he does with it. I shudder to think



gurl i alreayd went there
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7228207#cid:51428905


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Clayton said:


> gurl i alreayd went there
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7228207#cid:51428905


You have no idea how hard your blatancy made me laugh.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> You have no idea how hard your blatancy made me laugh.


hahaha the other day i saw a pic of some kinda lion at a lake or something and I said "I'd love to fuck that shapeless ass"

its funny to fuck w/ the inflatable people cause theyre so oblivious


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 17, 2012)

DD, I regret ever clicking your links.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 17, 2012)

Clayton said:


> hahaha the other day i saw a pic of some kinda lion at a lake or something and I said "I'd love to fuck that shapeless ass"
> 
> its funny to fuck w/ the inflatable people cause theyre so oblivious



Clayton, don't pick on the aspies, they don't know any better. Cmon, man.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jan 17, 2012)

OssumPawesome said:


> Clayton, don't pick on the aspies, they don't know any better. Cmon, man.


I'm an aspie and I'd rather fuck my hand then an inflatable doll

Hey wait a minute!


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 17, 2012)

How the hell did Asperger's Syndrome get dragged into this?


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 17, 2012)

Francis Vixen said:


> How the hell did Asperger's Syndrome get dragged into this?



The magic of the internet.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Francis Vixen said:


> How the hell did Asperger's Syndrome get dragged into this?


Because playing doctor is a worldly past time.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

*lines you up and slaps you all in one swipe like Mom from Futurama*

back on topic, you turtlesquirts


----------

